# Guys, 2 Car Questions



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

1) What was your first car?

Mine was a '65 Ford Falcon with a 289, candy apple red. I had a 411 posi, Fireball racing cam, dual point distributor, Hooker headers and a Carter 750 4-b carb. Turned 100 in the quarter and a top of 145 mph. Chick magnet. 

2) Today, what new car would you have if given a budget of up to $150K?

Me, I'd take a Jag XK rag top, British Racing Car Green in color.


----------



## Big Dude (Feb 24, 2013)

First car was a '68 Pontiac Catalina. 400, white, stock. When you got it to 100 mph on a straight stretch of highway it would settle down several inches and just... cruise. The back seat was bigger than some of the "tiny houses" I see on TV. Some good memories from back there.

If money were no object, I think I would try to scare up a cherry Land Rover Defender. I drove one off road years ago, everything was backwards but it was remarkably capable in some nasty terrain.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Mine was a 79 Mustang Cobra. Yellow with the black/red cobra on the hood.

Funny you mention Jags. I'm an old Jag nut. Had a 77 XJS and an 82 XJ-6 back during the 90s for awhile. I like the new XK, but don't like the new corporate scheme.

Not sure I about the budget, but now, an Aston Martin would be my dream car. Funny, since Aston and Jag share in the V8 engine used in the XK series, and Vantage.
I would, of course opt for the V-12 Vanquish. Once you've had a V-12, you learn to like the attention it commands.

Granted, the Jag V-12 was not for the worrisome. Still, to open that hood in front of someone and say "V-12"....


----------



## jay125 (May 15, 2013)

Mine was a 1991 Honda Accord with 178,000 miles, after that upgraded to a 2000 Audi S4. If i had the money i would get an Audi RS7 Twin turbo V8.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

thatbpguy said:


> 1) What was your first car?


---A '67 baby blue Ford Fairlane with the FE 390 and a four speed transmission. My father had bought it new for a whopping $2700 and sold it to me a few years later when he wanted something more along the lines of a family car. 

A friend of mine lived in Wisconsin and together, we figured out that we could buy cars 5+ years old in the Camaro/Firebird/Mustang genre in AZ without a speck of rust and sell them for almost exactly twice as much where he lived, so there was a long succession of cars after that, including an SS Chevelle that someone had put a 454 LS7 speed boat engine in. I'm still kicking myself for selling that one. 

I was driving a brand new 1972 Z-28 with a grand total of 34 miles on it the night I met my wife and she's been pretty honest that this was one of the reasons she went out for coffee with me afterwards. 





thatbpguy said:


> 2) Today, what new car would you have if given a budget of up to $150K?


A new car or a restoration? (As in going to someone like Rick Dale?) I'd be torn at this point in life.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Big Dude said:


> First car was a '68 Pontiac Catalina. 400, white, stock. When you got it to 100 mph on a straight stretch of highway it would settle down several inches and just... cruise. *The back seat was bigger than some of the "tiny houses" I see on TV. Some good memories from back there.*


Give that man an A.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I had a poop brown 1975 Toyota corolla SR5...

Not sure what I'd get now. AWD, and lots of tech toys... 

C


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

The Tesla SUV looks interesting... 

C


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Forest said:


> Mine was a 79 Mustang Cobra. Yellow with the black/red cobra on the hood.
> 
> Funny you mention Jags. I'm an old Jag nut. Had a 77 XJS and an 82 XJ-6 back during the 90s for awhile. I like the new XK, but don't like the new corporate scheme.
> 
> ...


A british racing car green, top down and that leaping jag on the hood. Life would be so sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> A new car or a restoration? (As in going to someone like Rick Dale?) I'd be torn at this point in life.


If I were to get one to restore, it'd have a rumble seat on it.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

PBear said:


> The Tesla SUV looks interesting...
> 
> C


Yeah, for your wife...


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

1) 1973 Toyota Corolla. It was 5 years old with 30,000 miles, owned by a dentist's wife. She took it to the dealer 4x/year for service and had every record in the glove box. 1.6l hemi engine, 5 spd manual. A/C, manual roll down windows and manual locks (only the real luxury vehicles had electric windows and locks back then), AM radio, 4 doors. Great little car, great gas mileage, easy to work on.

2) Don't know because I'm not even thinking about buying a car perhaps ever again. I only drive about 8k miles per year. My current ride may get me well into retirement. If I won the lottery I would be looking at the Audi S8 or R8. With the leftover $ I'd buy a van of some sort for camping, hauling muddy dogs, etc.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

First car was a 1969 Mercury Cougar convertible. That thing smoked anything on the highway (not that I ever exceeded the speed limit mind you).

My dream car would be a 1969 Mercury Cougar convertible. I haven't grown up much.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

1) 1974 Plymouth Cricket Formula S - Red with a black stripe. Bought it just before I turned 16 in 1979. Paid $1400 for it. Great memories in that car. Put in a cassette deck (8 tracks were just going out) and some big speakers. 

2) Not sure. I own a couple of newer BMWs and I love them. Both are cheaper BMWs (less than 75,000). Might buy an 8 Series if I had the extra $ to burn.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Chris Taylor said:


> First car was a 1969 Mercury Cougar convertible. That thing smoked anything on the highway (not that I ever exceeded the speed limit mind you).
> 
> My dream car would be a 1969 Mercury Cougar convertible. I haven't grown up much.


And neither should you.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

"My own" first ride was an 87 Fiero SE. I bought it with my own cash I saved up and drove it from 1995 until 2006. Before that I had free rein on a couple trucks my dad bought that he only needed for the occasional load to the dump. First was a 69thru72 Chevy frankentruck, next was a 82 Datsun.

With $150k and a desire to drive fast on a windey mountain road would be a 911turbo (I'd have to buy a used one for that price point but nearly any vintage of 911turbo would do it for me)


----------



## ericthesane (May 10, 2013)

My first car was a 1973 Bug. It was 12 years old when I got it.... cheap, easy to fix, and ok on winter roads... The big drawback was that the heater had only two settings, cold, and ice-cold.

nowadays, I drive a small SUV (Ford Escape)... added a few things to rack roadbikes on the back, and a kajak on the roof, decent milage, and a bit of road clearance, so it is perfect for me, and it was a great buy (used)

Buuuut.. if I had a budget of 150K and nowhere else to spend it... an Audi... with an RS in the model name


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

ericthesane said:


> My first car was a 1973 Bug. It was 12 years old when I got it.... cheap, easy to fix, and ok on winter roads... The big drawback was that the heater had only two settings, cold, and ice-cold.
> 
> nowadays, I drive a small SUV (Ford Escape)... added a few things to rack roadbikes on the back, and a kajak on the roof, decent milage, and a bit of road clearance, so it is perfect for me, and it was a great buy (used)
> 
> Buuuut.. if I had a budget of 150K and nowhere else to spend it... an Audi... with an RS in the model name


I remember those old bugs and the lack of heat. Good times.

I, too, had an Escape (older one) and it was great. Good headroom and visibility... Good little SUV.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

thatbpguy said:


> I remember those old bugs and the lack of heat. Good times.
> 
> I, too, had an Escape (older one) and it was great. Good headroom and visibility... Good little SUV.


my highschool sweetheart had an 82 VW rabbit in mint shape, but was in an accident (she wasn't at fault but suffered serious whiplash and bruising). Her dad replaced it with a 79 beetle, which she and I took turns driving for several months - we switched over the plates from the other VW but never did properly register the bug, lol. It had the floorboard gasoline heater but we never did get the heater working, didn't even drive it over the winter (though it had knoby winter tires on it). Not long after she found a mint 87 Nissan Pulsar NX SE from a little old lady that babied it... I wrote that one off


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok Guys... I'm crashing the thread... WHY you ask... because I LOVE cars! That's why...

My first car was a 1984 black Cadillac Coupe Deville  Also had a HUGE backseat AND I raced it several times and won AND 4wheeled in it and survived. LOL Love those teenage years!

My FAVORITE car I owned was a 1987 smoke grey 442 Olds Cutlass. 

But if I had 150K to spend, I would definitely buy a Jag. That has been my favorite brand of car since I laid eyes on them for the first time as a teenager. Have always loved them.

OR!!! because I have horses... I would buy two of these.. one for my ME and one for my husband... and PLEASE read the description as it is hilarious!!!

BangShift.com Best Of BangShift 2013: An Alaskan Woman's GMC Truck Ad To End All Truck Ads - BangShift.com


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

69 or 70 Datsun 1600-P510 RHD. Typical ZA banger.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

First was a 1979 Toyota pickup truck. I took it from 30K miles to 265K before it got totaled by an uninsured illegal alien driver.

Dream car would be a hybrid version of said pickup truck. Yes, it doesn't exist. Yes, I still want one.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Ok Guys... I'm crashing the thread... WHY you ask... because I LOVE cars! That's why...
> 
> My first car was a 1984 black Cadillac Coupe Deville  Also had a HUGE backseat AND I raced it several times and won AND 4wheeled in it and survived. LOL Love those teenage years!
> 
> ...


OK, since you're crashing our guy thread, answer this- just what did you do with that HUGE Caddy back seat? 

You can plead the "5th" if need be.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

michzz said:


> First was a 1979 Toyota pickup truck. I took it from 30K miles to 265K before it got totaled by an uninsured illegal alien driver.
> 
> Dream car would be a hybrid version of said pickup truck. Yes, it doesn't exist. Yes, I still want one.


Was that the Hi-Lux? The one with big turn signals on the fender tops? I had one of those. It was awesome. Took it everywhere, slept in the back...


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

thatbpguy said:


> OK, since you're crashing our guy thread, answer this- just what did you do with that HUGE Caddy back seat?
> 
> You can plead the "5th" if need be.


admired it.... :rofl:


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Guys, 2 Car Questions*



michzz said:


> First was a 1979 Toyota pickup truck. I took it from 30K miles to 265K before it got totaled by an uninsured illegal alien driver.
> 
> Dream car would be a hybrid version of said pickup truck. Yes, it doesn't exist. Yes, I still want one.


My GF's uncle (but more like a cousin to her) is a mechanical engineer and backyard grease monkey. He built himself a hybrid using an old Toyota 4x4 pickup of about that vintage (I think it might be an 81).


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Blossom Leigh said:


> admired it.... :rofl:


I'll take that as pleading the "5th".


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

michzz said:


> First was a 1979 Toyota pickup truck. I took it from 30K miles to 265K before it got totaled by an uninsured illegal alien driver.
> 
> Dream car would be a hybrid version of said pickup truck. Yes, it doesn't exist. Yes, I still want one.





thatbpguy said:


> Was that the Hi-Lux? The one with big turn signals on the fender tops? I had one of those. It was awesome. Took it everywhere, slept in the back...


It was the longbed version complete with a carpet kit and camper shell.

Slept in back a lot out camping.

I have a tacoma crewcab now and it is great.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

michzz said:


> It was the longbed version complete with a carpet kit and camper shell.
> 
> Slept in back a lot out camping.
> 
> I have a tacoma crewcab now and it is great.


I love sleeping in the back of pickups. Wifey on the other hand...


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

thatbpguy said:


> I love sleeping in the back of pickups. Wifey on the other hand...


I could just about live that way.

Give me a tent and a horse. i'm good.


----------



## Feeling-Lonely (Nov 13, 2013)

I am a girl, I hope you don't mind me answering.

Volvo V70 AWD (Hot brown!!) very sexy  ha ha
My Husbands first car was a vw rabbit, now an audi TT. 

I would love to buy my Hubby an Audi R8 

We are European car fans.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

SadSamIAm said:


> 1) 1974 Plymouth Cricket Formula S - Red with a black stripe. Bought it just before I turned 16 in 1979. Paid $1400 for it. Great memories in that car. Put in a cassette deck (8 tracks were just going out) and some big speakers.


OMG, my first car was a 1974 Plymouth Cricket also, but yellow, which I had painted red. 

Vehicle I'd like to get would be either a Lexus LX570 or an RV in case I have to bug out if the SHTF and/or we have to survive in the ZPAW because of TEOTWAWKI.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

First car was a used 64' Chrysler 300k, with 100k+ on it. I loved the sound of that 8. Had it till my fiance used it to put a Buick's rear bumper in it's back seat. My dad had her put a note on it, and get the hell out if there.

As for a car with 150K in my pocket. I did see an R8 up close when some mook, who had more money than sense, rear ended me. His nose ended up under my rear wheels, as he pushed me into four other cars. You'd think with such expensive German engineering the airbags would have gone off. Nope! The Audi dealer did come right out for him with a flatbed and another car. I wasn't impressed, and neither was the highway cop. 

I'll take the Vette...


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Feeling-Lonely said:


> I am a girl, I hope you don't mind me answering.
> 
> Volvo V70 AWD (Hot brown!!) very sexy  ha ha
> My Husbands first car was a vw rabbit, now an audi TT.
> ...


In the 60's there were some nice Volvos.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

First car? 71 4-door Nova with a 307. It was a piece of crap but it was my crap. 

Second car however was a 72 AMC Gremlin-X with the 304 V8 and I still wish I'd had it. Yes it was ugly and weird but I want it back.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

anchorwatch said:


> First car was a used 64' Chrysler 300k, with 100k+ on it. I loved the sound of that 8. Had it till my fiance used it to put a Buick's rear bumper in it's back seat. My dad had her put a note on it, and get the hell out if there.


That was funny.

I'd give the moral of the story but there are girls hanging about.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Thundarr said:


> First car? 71 4-door Nova with a 307. It was a piece of crap but it was my crap.
> 
> Second car however was a 72 AMC Gremlin-X with the 304 V8 and I still wish I'd had it. Yes it was ugly and weird but I want it back.


I miss AMC cars- Javelin, Pacer... Crappy cars but they had character.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

thatbpguy said:


> I miss AMC cars- Javelin, Pacer... Crappy cars but they had character.


The Javelin was actually a good looking car. AMX was okay and the other AMC models were just freakishly odd. But I loved my Gremlin.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

1st car, don't know the model or make, it was a beater surf car. Basically traded it for some homegrown ******** 

Tesla Model S


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Batman's first car (and mine too, we shared it) was a red Ford Escort. 

His dream car would be an Aston Martin DB9.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

thatbpguy said:


> I miss AMC cars- Javelin, Pacer... Crappy cars but they had character.



The damn things wouldn't stay on the road, but late 60's / early 70's AMX/Javelins weren't slouches either.

AMC didn't even try to be subtle about it.....


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

For a $150,000 I guess my choices would be something like a 63 Porsche 356 Carrera 2 (I seriously doubt you could find one for less than 2x that price though), a 56 Porsche 550A (replica since you can't buy a wreck for under a million), an Alvis TE21 (any year except 66), 65 Bentley S3 LWB, or a 59 or 60 Rolls Silver Cloud II LWB.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

My first car was a well used Datsun B210. It had about 75K miles when I got it. Bought it from a female coworker who was her first car. It had the charisma of a potato. She affectionately named it 'the fart barge'. It was a tank. It never broke. It just kept on keeping on. Got almost 40 mpg. I once rolled it off a steep bank and it a tree dead on in the mountains. Just about knocked me out cold. A whole bunch of people in cabins heard the noise and came out to help me roll the car back up to the road. I thought "krap, now I won't be able to get home". Wrong; I drove the whole 270 miles home, no issues nothing wrong. Drove it about 240K before I sold it and it was still running like a champ.

As to what I want today? Land rover discovery fully appointed with wench, rack, spare gas can, et. because I love off-road.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

1970 Ford F-100. 360CUI, Hooker headers, 4-bl carb, Walker exhaust system, Four-on-the-Floor, Micky Thompson N50s on the rear on Cragers . Ran like a muthu at about 10 MPG but gas was about 70 cents a gallon then.

$150K for an new car now, no thanks. I'd divide it up between the 529 Plan and the 401Ks.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

First Car: 1973 Plymouth Roadrunner GTX with a 440 which I "blew up real good". Replaced it with a 413 Police Interceptor which a mechanic friend had rebuilt. Scared the absolute doo doo out of me. 

I am a simple man with simple tastes these days. That's why I will just use 90K of the 150K and buy a Maserati Ghibli 4 Door Sedan. There are a couple around town. I think I would just drive around with the window down so I could listen to it.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> $150K for an new car now, no thanks. I'd divide it up between the 529 Plan and the 401Ks.


Party poop.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

RClawson said:


> First Car: 1973 Plymouth Roadrunner GTX with a 440 which I "blew up real good". Replaced it with a 413 Police Interceptor which a mechanic friend had rebuilt. Scared the absolute doo doo out of me.
> 
> I am a simple man with simple tastes these days. That's why I will just use 90K of the 150K and buy a Maserati Ghibli 4 Door Sedan. There are a couple around town. I think I would just drive around with the window down so I could listen to it.


Yes, Maseratis are for people with simple tastes.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

RClawson said:


> First Car: 1973 Plymouth Roadrunner GTX with a 440 which I "blew up real good". Replaced it with a 413 Police Interceptor which a mechanic friend had rebuilt. Scared the absolute doo doo out of me.
> 
> I am a simple man with simple tastes these days. That's why I will just use 90K of the 150K and buy a Maserati Ghibli 4 Door Sedan. There are a couple around town. I think I would just drive around with the window down so I could listen to it.


First off, I'm angry that you started with a Roadrunner. Yet another reminder that life isn't fair .

150k? I'd buy a loaded 2015 Challenger h3llcat and have 75k or so left over.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

My husband's first car was a '74 Chevy 4x4 truck, lifted with big tires. (I fell in love in that truck.) 

I just asked him what he would buy now and he said 2015 Ford F350 4x4.

My first car was a 1965 Mustang Fastback and I would buy that car back in a heartbeat.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

First car was a 1974 Toyota Corolla. 

Current car: Mini Cooper S

$150k car: Maserati Quatroporte or Jaguar F-type. And leftover money.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

1) 1987 Reliant K (Plymouth? Chrysler? Don't remember). It had a bench seat, which allowed me to stuff about 8 or 9 of us in there for Friday night cruising. I remember it being a heavy box with no power. A poor man's Volvo.

2) 1971-73 Mustang Boss. There's something about those model years that I love. They look like rocket ships!


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

alexm said:


> 1) 1987 Reliant K (Plymouth? Chrysler? Don't remember). It had a bench seat, which allowed me to stuff about 8 or 9 of us in there for Friday night cruising. I remember it being a heavy box with no power. A poor man's Volvo.
> 
> 2) 1971-73 Mustang Boss. There's something about those model years that I love. They look like rocket ships!


My sister had one of those 'stangs. Awesome car.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

78 Buick Regal 2 door coupe. Currently have a 50's era Buick 2 door.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeswecan said:


> 78 Buick Regal 2 door coupe. Currently have a 50's era Buick 2 door.


Coincidense or just a Buick fan?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

thatbpguy said:


> Coincidense or just a Buick fan?


First car was Buick. Fell in love with a 59 Buick Invicta back in the 80's. I was not able to get one I had found. Until now that is. Found a 54 Buick though and fell in love with with it. Still would like a 59. The Buick's of the 50's are less common place at car shows and on the block at the Mecum Auto Auctions. Don't get lost in the crowd of the Tri-Five at the shows.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

First car early 80s Olds Cutlass for a short while then 89 or so Honda CRX. Thing was a go-cart.

Lots of money vehicle? 69' Toyota FJ-40 Landcruiser. Tricked out by some custom shop with some more modern features. Dad had one and I loved that thing. Cool as hell looking. So much better than what it "inspired" in the FJ Cruiser.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

michzz said:


> First was a 1979 Toyota pickup truck. I took it from 30K miles to 265K before it got totaled by an uninsured illegal alien driver.
> 
> Dream car would be a hybrid version of said pickup truck. Yes, it doesn't exist. Yes, I still want one.





thatbpguy said:


> Was that the Hi-Lux? The one with big turn signals on the fender tops? I had one of those. It was awesome. Took it everywhere, slept in the back...





Lon said:


> My GF's uncle (but more like a cousin to her) is a mechanical engineer and backyard grease monkey. He built himself a hybrid using an old Toyota 4x4 pickup of about that vintage (I think it might be an 81).


Nice!


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeswecan said:


> Currently have a 50's era Buick 2 door.


Now that sounds cool!


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

1942 Wilys/Ford military jeep. Came to my possession in boxes and parts and left my possession running – most of the time.

For $150,000, Ms. Spin has always had a weakness for the late 50’s early 60’s Chevrolet Corvette. Two-tone, red and white with the big ol’ whitewalls.

If I had the time, I’d love to do a restoration on a similar era MGA Roadster or VW Microbus.

Practically speaking, I’d take a Subaru Outback or a 4-door Toyota Tacoma pick-up and put the remainder into the kid’s college fund.

Maybe pick up a Nobel M-12 or something exotic and relatively inexpensive. Although “bang-for-the-buck” you really cannot beat a Corvette.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Another dream car of mine for a long time has been a 1972 Olds Cutlass 442 Convertible  All original please.

And if I can't have it all original, these are pretty sweet rides..

http://www.mjcclassiccars.com/1972-Oldsmobile-Cutlass-Supreme-442-Clone-Convertible.shtml#


http://www.cars-on-line.com/70061.html


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> Coincidense or just a Buick fan?



He's Chinese most likely 

If not, there's a big history of Buick in China.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

The Subaru Outbacks are amazing SpinDaddy

As are the Volkwagen Touregs

I love anything that can conquer the mud and ice


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Blossom Leigh said:


> I love anything that can conquer the mud and ice


Unimog !!! 

Mercedes-Benz UK - U 4023 - U 5023 - U 4023 - U 5023

Unimog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Runs like Dog said:


> Unimog !!!
> 
> Mercedes-Benz UK - U 4023 - U 5023 - U 4023 - U 5023
> 
> Unimog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


:rofl:

Cool!!

http://www.rubicon4wheeler.com/2012/06/closer-look-at-aevs-new-jeep-pickup.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xJWBzSNdOo


----------



## EasyPartner (Apr 7, 2014)

Kinda jealous about some of your first cars... I soooo would have had a muscle car if born in the US.

Had a Peugeot 205 diesel instead. Loved it tho :smthumbup: The feeling of independance when you get your own first car!

Many Jag lovers over here... I agree (tho the new models have to grow on me yet). Love my S type. And the Saab convertible. When the brand was discontinued, I hurried to get my hands on one. Childhood promise I made to myself 

Lots of money car? Maybe a Range Rover. Or an Audi A5 sportback. Or the new Maserati Alfieri...


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I drove a Saab 900 SPG for many years, sigh. Good stuff.


----------



## EasyPartner (Apr 7, 2014)

john117 said:


> I drove a Saab 900 SPG for many years, sigh. Good stuff.


What's an SPG John?


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Another dream car of mine for a long time has been a 1972 Olds Cutlass 442 Convertible  All original please.
> 
> And if I can't have it all original, these are pretty sweet rides..
> 
> ...


A friend of mine restored a huge caddy from the early 70's and it was a rag top. He painted it yellow. Awesome car.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

john117 said:


> He's Chinese most likely
> 
> If not, there's a big history of Buick in China.


Certainly not Chinese. US born. But yes, the Chinese love Buick. Good thing...keeps Buick doors open and people working!


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

I love Cadillacs... always have


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

It's the Aero in Europe or Soecial Performance Group in the USA http://www.saabhistory.com/2006/12/05/the-saab-spg/

I had one for nearly 20 years and 300,000 miles. Traded it in for a Mini Cooper S.

Good stuff.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice one YWC

oops... where did the Buick pic go?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

My fun car. At a dealership promoting the dealer and Adopt a Pet.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Nice one YWC
> 
> oops... where did the Buick pic go?


It's back! :smthumbup:

She is all original. 3 on the tree.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

My first car was a white 1981 Chevrolet Chevette hatchback. It went from 0-60 in 3 out of 4 tries.

It didn't smoke on the highway, but sometimes I did while waiting for a tow.

Today? I really kind of want a decked out Challenger. Or maybe a Tesla since money is no object in this game.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> My first car was a white 1981 Chevrolet Chevette hatchback. It went from 0-60 in 3 out of 4 tries.
> 
> It didn't smoke on the highway, but sometimes I did while waiting for a tow.
> 
> Today? I really kind of want a decked out Challenger. Or maybe a Tesla since money is no object in this game.


Learned to drive a stick on my pops Chevette. Yep, slower than pine tar....


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeswecan said:


> It's back! :smthumbup:
> 
> She is all original. 3 on the tree.


Oh my gosh, 3 on the tree... haven't heard that phrase in years. She is gorgeous


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeswecan said:


> It's back! :smthumbup:
> 
> She is all original. 3 on the tree.


Thats one thing I havent driven. 3 on the tree.

The 69 FJ-40 was originally I believe but my dad had it converted to 4 on the floor. Had to get out and lock the hubs. No power steering. No power brakes iirc. 

But 3 on the tree? Nope. Too young I guess. And thankfully have never had to drive something so old it didnt have syncromesh tranny. Had to have an old dude explain to me what double clutching was. No thanks.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Middle of Everything said:


> Thats one thing I havent driven. 3 on the tree.
> 
> The 69 FJ-40 was originally I believe but my dad had it converted to 4 on the floor. Had to get out and lock the hubs. No power steering. No power brakes iirc.
> 
> But 3 on the tree? Nope. Too young I guess. And thankfully have never had to drive something so old it didnt have syncromesh tranny. Had to have an old dude explain to me what double clutching was. No thanks.


My 54 is only sycro-ed in 2nd and 3rd. First gear she needs to be at a complete stop. She has no PS or power brakes. I'm 49. Always wanted a car from the 50's. Since we only go around once on this mud ball we call earth I figured I should get one now.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Oh my gosh, 3 on the tree... haven't heard that phrase in years. She is gorgeous


Thanks! She is a head turner. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

I almost bought a 1969 VW Beetle one time, but when I test drove it I couldn't get it over 52 mph. Death trap on the hwy, so I bought a Nissan Sentra instead as my very first car I bought with my own money. One of my favorites I've had is a good ole, cheap to fix, Jeep Cherokee.. the boxy ones. My Cutlass was cheap to fix. And right now I drive a 4 x 4 Ford Expedition. Named her Roxanne. I love my truck.

Car before my truck was named Bessie Mae. lol She was a grandma car just to get me from point A to point B. I like paying cash for cars.  

One of the prettiest cars I owned was one like this one... mine was a gorgeous rich deep blue

http://www.cardomain.com/ridepost/4805153/11966125/2002-chrysler-300m/


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Blossom Leigh said:


> The Subaru Outbacks are amazing SpinDaddy
> 
> As are the Volkwagen Touregs
> 
> I love anything that can conquer the mud and ice


Touregs also have the eminently practical aspect! Ms. Spin is driving a Subaru Tribeca right now. VW didn’t have a 3rd row of seats. But yes the AWD, for us in the rain, is fantastic. Plus it’s nice having a family car which you can do fair to moderate off road driving in.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

SpinDaddy said:


> Touregs also have the eminently practical aspect! Ms. Spin is driving a Subaru Tribeca right now. VW didn’t have a 3rd row of seats. But yes the AWD, for us in the rain, is fantastic. Plus it’s nice having a family car which you can do fair to moderate off road driving in.


Yep, if they would haul the weight I would have picked it to haul my horses.  But alas... my horses are HEAVY, especially both at the same time.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

NO VW for me! I had a 2006 Passat. Not but 30 minutes of signing for the car it was on fire in my driveway. The VW experience as over that day.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeswecan said:


> My 54 is only sycro-ed in 2nd and 3rd. First gear she needs to be at a complete stop. She has no PS or power brakes. I'm 49. Always wanted a car from the 50's. Since we only go around once on this mud ball we call earth I figured I should get one now.


Ha! Worked as a valet car parker in college. Since I was the only “hayseed” I got all the column shifters, double clutchers and classics. Have to say, those folks always seemed to tip better.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeswecan said:


> NO VW for me! I had a 2006 Passat. Not but 30 minutes of signing for the car it was on fire in my driveway. The VW experience as over that day.


oh no! wow... 

I also have an excellent mechanic friend of mine who regularly posts pictures of the cars he works on and to get to a very simple part on the VW, he had to disassemble the ENTIRE front end. It was one of the reasons I steered clear, BUT I still admire the performance of the Toureg


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Yep, if they would haul the weight I would have picked it to haul my horses.  But alas... my horses are HEAVY, especially both at the same time.


Yes, I was a little miffed when I found we couldn’t get a factory Class 3 tow hitch for the Subaru. But it was too late Ms. Spin and the Little Units were already thinking of a name for the new car. Got a 2 to 3 adaptor which works well but no way I’d put 1 much less 2 horses on that!


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

SpinDaddy said:


> Yes, I was a little miffed when I found we couldn’t get a factory Class 3 tow hitch for the Subaru. But it was too late Ms. Spin and the Little Units were already thinking of a name for the new car. Got a 2 to 3 adaptor which works well but no way I’d put 1 much less 2 horses on that!


yep.. and one of mine is a draft cross, the other is a 16.1 hand Tennessee Walker... big boys


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeswecan said:


> NO VW for me! I had a 2006 Passat. Not but 30 minutes of signing for the car it was on fire in my driveway. The VW experience as over that day.


Well yes there is that and the VW wasn’t all that much in the running for us - a bit too pricy. 

Subaru has just been damn wonderful and built here in the States to boot. 

Last VW I had was an 81’ Scirocco. For its time that thing was a true “sleeper” for a performance car.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Blossom Leigh said:


> yep.. and one of mine is a draft cross, the other is a 16.1 hand Tennessee Walker... big boys


A colleague from NY City once asked me, in all seriousness, why so many people in Texas drive dually pick-ups.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

When I was researching towing vehicles for my big boys I came across all kinds of crazy videos on youtube like this one..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhYoR9OWxW8


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

SpinDaddy said:


> A colleague from NY City once asked me, in all seriousness, why so many people in Texas drive dually pick-ups.


:rofl:


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Guys, 2 Car Questions*



Blossom Leigh said:


> I almost bought a 1969 VW Beetle one time, but when I test drove it I couldn't get it over 52 mph. Death trap on the hwy, so I bought a Nissan Sentra instead as my very first car I bought with my own money. One of my favorites I've had is a good ole, cheap to fix, Jeep Cherokee.. the boxy ones. My Cutlass was cheap to fix. And right now I drive a 4 x 4 Ford Expedition. Named her Roxanne. I love my truck.
> 
> Car before my truck was named Bessie Mae. lol She was a grandma car just to get me from point A to point B. I like paying cash for cars.
> 
> ...


I'd like to take an old 60's standard beetle, drop a turbo subaru wrx motor in there, racing suspension and brakes, and lighten it up where i could while keeping it clean and somewhat stock looking. Then I'd go blow the doors off everything I could. I think $150k could pull it off very nicely!


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

And it's always good to have a wench... son or better yet... don't drive into a three foot deep mud hole...lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13opP0MAS9k

And he is standing in an extremely dangerous spot by the way...


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> oh no! wow...
> 
> I also have an excellent mechanic friend of mine who regularly posts pictures of the cars he works on and to get to a very simple part on the VW, he had to disassemble the ENTIRE front end. It was one of the reasons I steered clear, BUT I still admire the performance of the Toureg


My VW service manager was on speed dial. I'm not kidding! I got rid of the car one year later.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

SpinDaddy said:


> Well yes there is that and the VW wasn’t all that much in the running for us - a bit too pricy.
> 
> Subaru has just been damn wonderful and built here in the States to boot.
> 
> Last VW I had was an 81’ Scirocco. For its time that thing was a true “sleeper” for a performance car.


Since the VW(after I turned it in).....I purchased KIA Optima. Not a lick of problem. My daughter purchased a KIA Forte after learning to drive in my Optima. Overall, just a very good car and does not miss a beat.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeswecan said:


> My VW service manager was on speed dial. I'm not kidding! I got rid of the car one year later.


Experiences like these are why I considered the Passat for all of a day when looking for a new car for the wife. Roomy as hell. Decent price. Decent looks. Mechanically? Hell no.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeswecan said:


> Learned to drive a stick on my pops Chevette. Yep, slower than pine tar....


I learned how to drive stick AND push-start on a chevette. As much of a POS as it was, I still had a lot of fun with that car. Breaking down usually ended up with a zany story to be told.


----------



## EasyPartner (Apr 7, 2014)

john117 said:


> It's the Aero in Europe or Soecial Performance Group in the USA The Saab SPG | Saab History
> 
> I had one for nearly 20 years and 300,000 miles. Traded it in for a Mini Cooper S.
> 
> Good stuff.


Aero... yeah baby! 

Mine is the 1.8T tx version. Which is actually a 2 liter turbo. Close to 200 horse, ample.

Funny no one mentioned Mercedes or BMW here, don't you think?

Or is that a european thing?


----------



## antechomai (Oct 4, 2013)

My first car was a 67 Chevelle Malibu 2 door hardtop with a L6 and a Powerglide and I took my drivers test in it in 1974. It still sits waiting for me in my garage. But I changed it a bit in 1978. Out came the L6 and in went a 396(L34-L78 blend) a Muncie, a Hurst shifter, and a 3.55 Posi. 
I've hauled this dream hundreds of miles with school, job changes, divorce.

The money. I'd farm out the bodywork, new interior and speed the time to road worthiness again. 
Then I'd use the rest to get my wife her 57 T-Bird.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

This might as well be the one I had because it looks identical. My wife has already promised if I ever get one that she will NOT ride in it


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

In the USA they're expensive and not always a good choice for a performance car - but they're good cars.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeswecan said:


> My VW service manager was on speed dial. I'm not kidding! I got rid of the car one year later.


Same torsion spring front end on Porsche 356a-b-c except for the specialty models like the Carrera 2, 1600SP or Factory Works cars. The problem was that the unibody's not strong enough to mount MacPherson struts. The rear end independent trailing link is sort of like a DeDion axle more or less except the cars all oversteer a bit. Better to overcompensate mid turn after attacking the curve too aggressively on purpose and sliding through the rest of the turn at a reverse 30 degree angle.

Funny thing about my 356b was like all of them first gear is an abstract concept. It's in there somewhere if you hit it hard enough. But the factory guy who I spoke to was some old German ex Porsche Works guy who's only comment was "So, you only need it once!"


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Middle of Everything said:


> Experiences like these are why I considered the Passat for all of a day when looking for a new car for the wife. Roomy as hell. Decent price. Decent looks. Mechanically? Hell no.


Almost as picky and weird as Jags.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

If we are talking vintage cars here is my all time fav. Extremely underrated"

1953 Buick Skylark Convertible for sale | Hemmings Motor News


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

My first car was a 1969 Buick GS400. Not your typical Buick though. The car didn't have any options, not even power steering or brakes.it had a 400 ci engine and a Borg and Warner t10 close ratio 4speed transmission. I didn't even have a full console, only the little consolette with the built in tach.
I've have numerous Buick GS's over the years as has my wife but that one is my favourite.
We are for folks now so I drive a 2000 f150 4x4 supercab and my wife a 2007 f150 supercrew 4x4.
If i had that budget for any vehicle now it would be tough. My top two choices are both Buicks though. #1 would be a 1970 GS 455 Stage1 next would be an 87 gnx. Third would be a 78 trans am with the Pontiac 400 with a 4 speed trans. And finally a car my younger brother had while in highschool. A1969 Mercury cyclone with the 428cj engine with the optional factory drag pack. Come to think of it, this might be my number 2 option.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

thatbpguy said:


> 1) What was your first car?


First owned car? 300ZX 
Now I drive a humble Maxima and have been for many years (it's a smooth ride and the only car that my daughter in her infancy didn't cry in)



> 2) Today, what new car would you have if given a budget of up to $150K?


Still my Maxima, not into spending big on cars.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> First owned car? 300ZX
> Now I drive a humble Maxima and have been for many years (it's a smooth ride and the only car that my daughter in her infancy didn't cry in)
> 
> 
> ...


Nice on the ZX. 

Maxima is a competent car. No shame there. Well, not too much, anyway.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

One of the cars I drove in highschool was a black Nissan 200sx... sweet ride.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Blossom Leigh said:


> One of the cars I drove in highschool was a black Nissan 200sx... sweet ride.


I had one, too. Sweet ride. I had it painted green.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Ours was sharp like this one..

http://www.speedhunters.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/87_QW8c_2.jpg

was the first time I got pulled over for being "cute"

Car was totally surrounded by cop cars

I wasn't speeding


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Ours was sharp like this one..
> 
> http://www.speedhunters.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/87_QW8c_2.jpg
> 
> ...


So you like groups of men in uniform? 

This was mine:

http://www.autotraderclassics.com/community/classic-car/1983-Datsun-200SX-263411.xhtml


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

lol.. actually they were jerks

The got a blustery blossom too for it

I had a friend who had a gorgeous anniversary edition 280z in silver and she and I got into a LOT of trouble in that car. It was like this one.. http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Phil280zxt/media/reversebluesilver2.jpg.html

She made the mistake of shooting someone the bird out of my Cadillac and I ended up with three cars chasing me all night. Major game of cat and mouse. I won


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

1) What was your first car?

'89 Jeep Wrangler. Bought with insurance money from my last two hospitalizing motorcycle accidents, after i decided someone 'up there' was trying to tell me something....

2) Today, what 'new' car would you have if given a budget of up to $150K?

Legacy Power Wagon | Old Dog. New Tricks.











:smnotworthy:


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

omg I love it!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Lon said:


> I'd like to take an old 60's standard beetle, drop a turbo subaru wrx motor in there, racing suspension and brakes, and lighten it up where i could while keeping it clean and somewhat stock looking. Then I'd go blow the doors off everything I could. I think $150k could pull it off very nicely!


A Nissan G-TR NISMO GT3 comes in at just under $150k. Drive away they have about 600hp, 550ftlb torque, pull 1.12G lateral skidpad. Supposed to clock 350kph. Recorded something like the 9th fastest Nurburgring Lap Time at 7:09.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Guys, 2 Car Questions*



Runs like Dog said:


> A Nissan G-TR NISMO GT3 comes in at just under $150k. Drive away they have about 600hp, 550ftlb torque, pull 1.12G lateral skidpad. Supposed to clock 350kph. Recorded something like the 9th fastest Nurburgring Lap Time at 7:09.


That would be OK too, I guess.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Preferably the old Skyline - Japan spec, not the Godzilla look of the current GT-R.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Guys, 2 Car Questions*



john117 said:


> Preferably the old Skyline - Japan spec, not the Godzilla look of the current GT-R.


I've raced with both in Gran Turismo 3. And Forza. I know of which models you speak!


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

First car: 1984 Chevy Cavalier 4 door - bleh!
What I'd buy today for $150k?: It would be hard for me to look past a Porsche 911 GT3


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

thatbpguy said:


> Nice on the ZX.
> 
> Maxima is a competent car. No shame there. Well, not too much, anyway.


It was nice until I blew one of turbos during a drag, and cost me 1/5 of the whole darn car just to repair it. So, that was that - my interest in fast expensive cars was destroyed completely after it lol


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

john117 said:


> In the USA they're expensive and not always a good choice for a performance car - but they're good cars.


Do you mean Beema and other Euro cars? Compared to Aussie your cars are cheap, half the price.

My current car is a Lexus GS450H, fantastic car but here it is AUD$140k, is about half that in The States.
I wish our cars were as cheap as yours, I would change over more often.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Yea but Aussies have some nice cars that are inexpensive, we got a couple GM cars here (Pontiac GTO and something c8 ?, Chevy Something RWD), a nice engine used in Saabs (2.8 v6 I think) and so on.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Handmade Jensen Interceptors are remarkably affordable - maybe $50-70k, considering. Plus the mechanicals are mostly Chrysler. 

And speaking of Interceptors, who wouldn't want a Road Warrior MCP Interceptor replete with Roots blower and 2x100 gal gas tanks. Of course in the future of the quality of gas will be iffy so it always helps to include nitrous oxide which is a hell of a lot easier to make than nitromethane or nitrooctane


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

A sidenote... I had to laugh one time upon hearing a commentator on TV news talking about how we need to develop a vehicle that will go anywhere, not need fossil fuels or electricity, that could go long distances. 

Um... you just described a HORSE. We HAD that for a LONG time and SOMEONE thought we should have better. LOL 

By all means, lets go back  I'm good with it :smthumbup:


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Blossom Leigh said:


> A sidenote... I had to laugh one time upon hearing a commentator on TV news talking about how we need to develop a vehicle that will go anywhere, not need fossil fuels or electricity, that could go long distances.
> 
> Um... you just described a HORSE. We HAD that for a LONG time and SOMEONE thought we should have better. LOL
> 
> By all means, lets go back  I'm good with it :smthumbup:


But you missed the default implication that we also want a vehicle that will not sh!t on the road and will not bite us :smthumbup:


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Thundarr said:


> But you missed the default implication that we also want a vehicle that will not sh!t on the road and will not bite us :smthumbup:


:rofl: I know I know... but that's what whips and poop bags are for .. jk

actually when horsemanship is done well it teaches you about all relationships and they typically don't bite when the relationship is right


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

And if you work with the right horses they get treated like royalty and so do you. A friend works on horses in the 6-7 figure range...


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Love that


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I thought my friend was joking till she started posting of Facebook pictures of the horses on auctions with price tags of a million dollars or more... And she gets to ride them for practice every day... Mega Holy Cow!!


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

john117 said:


> And if you work with the right horses they get treated like royalty and so do you. A friend works on horses in the 6-7 figure range...


Way, way out of my league.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

I have a funny story about my great grandpa... He only had mules for transportation all his life, but when cars came out he bought himself one, ran it out of gas, went home, got the mules, hooked the car to the mules and pulled it back to where he bought it and wanted his money back. The gentleman told him, well, you've got to put gas in it. He said, thats ok, them mules never run out of gas. Got his money back and rode his mules home. Lol.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

72 chevelle with350.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

1986 Buick grand national GNX... Ouch ouch ouch.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

1985 Honda Accord with a whopping 84 hp, carb engine. Top speed through the grapevine in Cali with 5 passengers was a blistering 40mph. But I was hitting over 100 mhp going downhill :0

As for what car I would want with a $150k budget, Honda Fit. I'm done with the flash cars. Just need a decent size car to get me from point A to point B with good gas mileage.

But if I was younger then it would be the new Vette Stingray and I would still have a ton of $$ left over.


----------

